# Hamilton Spring Show & Auction



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

Spring is coming and so is Hamilton's Spring Show and Auction. It will be held on Saturday March 21st at the Waterdown Legion Hall on Hamilton Street. The auction will start at 10am and everyone is welcome to buy or sell or show with cash prizes.. For rules and sellers forms and show forms visit our site. http://hdas.ca/event.../spring-auction


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

I will try to make it ... mmmmm ... cash prizes for the show ? I will be there for sure


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

See you there Zenin.


----------



## fishead (Oct 1, 2010)

*hamilton show*

Marking it down on the calendar and planning on attending. See you there zenin to steal some of your prize money. Lol


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

fishead said:


> Marking it down on the calendar and planning on attending. See you there zenin to steal some of your prize money. Lol


Does not matter who wins prize money ... it all gets spent in the auction


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Charlie when I went to the site you mentioned it stated the show registration and show tag pages cannot be found, is there another way to get the forms?


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

I notified the person that looks after the site and I am sure it will be fixed soon.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Is there show rules and classifications? Thanks


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

I'll get our web master on to it right away.


----------



## Pruss (Nov 25, 2014)

Love this auction and show. Can't wait.


----------



## bettasandbeads (Aug 18, 2010)

*HDAS Show and Auction*

HDAS Spring show and Auction. Mar 21st.
Come on out everyone. Its the first show of the season.
31 classes. 1St price -$15, 2ndprice $10 and 3rd price- $5. Best of show - $100 gift card from Big Als Hamilton, Best Livebearer, Best Egglayer and High Aggregate $50 each.
Just think of all the money you could win and spend at the auction. LOL


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Sending a pm.


----------



## Siwen66 (Jan 5, 2015)

Any admission?
Any fish list? 
Never go to an auction before.


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

There is no admission and there is always fish and plants that are rare and next to impossible to find in stores. We are the first auction of the spring season and try to keep it in a time frame to run from 10am to about 4pm. We have a great snack bar and you meet and make contact with lots of other hobbyists. Loads of parking at both the front and back of the Legion Hall.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Me too, me too....got a few things to show! 
plants too for sale.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

Its one of the two auctions I go out of my way for every year. I can't wait!


----------



## bettasandbeads (Aug 18, 2010)

*Hdas*

HDAS show and auction are less then two weeks away.
There will be lots of fish, fish food and good quality used equipment for sale.
Bring out your favourite fish to show. or design a novelty tank to show. You never know you may end up taking some money and new fish home.
Best of Awards are great gift cards from local fish stores. 
Best of Show $100, Big Al's Hamilton, Best Egglayer $50 , Anglefins, Best Livebearer $50, Peoples Choice $50.
Classes 1st place $15, 2nd place $10, 3rd place $5.. Cash.
Show entrée fee, $2 per fish for first 10, $1 after that.
50/50 draws, tank setup draw and Carla's famous chilly dogs.
Come on out and have some fun.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

***ONE WEEK AWAY***

Who's all entering in the show?

I've got 8-9 fish I'd like to show. 
I've got a good chance and so do you! 
Bring out your best fishes. 
I've had good luck in the past couple of years and enjoy the competition! 
If you're worried about your fish, they are fine. 
I've never lost a fish I brought to a show. 
Just stop feeding 2-3 days before the show and use a suitable sized container.
All the rules & printable sheets are on the HDAS Site
If you need advise, just PM me.

Who's going to the auction?

Remember to stop feeding your fish 2-3 days ahead!

Hope to see you all there.


----------



## bettasandbeads (Aug 18, 2010)

*HDAS show*

Hey Scott
What are you bring to show? Lots of great fish I hope. You will keep me busy registering them. LOL
May bring one of my new spawns for Family egglayers. Have some really nice High fin Pepper cories. Babies about 1/2" to 3/4" long. It's neat now you can already see their markings.
And of course some bettas. LOL
Catherine

ps remember before I was show chair and had more time. I think the most fish I brought to the show was 40 entries. Made a killing in price money.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I will bring my Blue Gularis Killiefish, dwarf cray, shrimp, and of course Bettas.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

bettasandbeads said:


> Hey Scott
> What are you bring to show? Lots of great fish I hope. You will keep me busy registering them. LOL
> May bring one of my new spawns for Family egglayers. Have some really nice High fin Pepper cories. Babies about 1/2" to 3/4" long. It's neat now you can already see their markings.
> And of course some bettas. LOL
> ...


I will bring in some cichlids, guppies, swordtails and maybe some more. Have to see who's lookin' good.

Wow! 40 entries!? You are ambitious & passionate! The prizes & certificates makes it worthwhile & rewarding. The most I ever entered was 12.

I will see you there.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

*How do I show a Fish or Shrimp or Snail or a Plant at an Aquarium Show?*

I use Beanie Baby Acrylic boxes for my small fish like guppies. 
2.5g - 5g aquariums for my medium cichlids 
And the clear plastic bug containers from dollar stores for my swordtails.

Simply... put livestock in a clear box with at least 1 flat side(facing forward) so the Judges can see them clearly.

_There's a show chairperson on hand to answer questions_.

Just get ready ahead of time and arrive early.

Reminder: Stop feeding 2-3 days before the show and use a suitable sized container.
If you're worried about your fish, they are fine.
I've never used a heater or air stone & pump for a day show like the HDAS show.
I've never lost a fish I brought to a show.

*All the rules, categories & printable sheets are on the HDAS Site*

Here's a great example of Acrylic boxes used for housing fish for a Show.










Judges hard at work, looking for 1st, 2nd & 3rd place & Best of Category & Show










More judging going on.










Hope this helps.

Post any questions here and you'll get some good answers.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

what is the rules for Family class livebearer.

I have a guppy family and maybe something else that I might put in that
category but don't know how many fish is needed to qualify....any help
on this is much appreciated.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

bettaforu said:


> what is the rules for Family class livebearer.
> 
> I have a guppy family and maybe something else that I might put in that
> category but don't know how many fish is needed to qualify....any help
> on this is much appreciated.


10 babies and under 3 months old.

I always put in 11+ babies.

HDAS SITE has all the rules.

See you there.


----------



## amps (Feb 24, 2015)

This would be my first time attending a show so excuse my ignorance. Is there typically a good selection of Marine fish and corals?

Thanks!


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

amps said:


> This would be my first time attending a show so excuse my ignorance. Is there typically a good selection of Marine fish and corals?
> 
> Thanks!


No ignorance necessary. Lol

The show & auction are 95% freshwater.

I've seen lots marine equipment go thru the auction over the past few years. And also seen clownfish in a show before. The photography class can include marine shots.

Does this help?


----------



## amps (Feb 24, 2015)

Yup, thanks!


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

amps said:


> This would be my first time attending a show so excuse my ignorance. Is there typically a good selection of Marine fish and corals?
> 
> Thanks!


I'm not sure if they have changed the rules. But you didn't need to belong to a club to sell items in the auction.

So if you had corals, fish or equipment. This is a place to try selling you stuff. You do have to pay a percentage of the sale to the club and if it doesn't sell you have to pick it up or forfeit it to the club at end of day if you do t take it home.

You can also place a minimum bid on the item so if that item doesn't sell for that price.

The auction is a great place to get amazing deals for fresh water and for average people to sell their unwanted items. You also meet great people that share your passion. It also promotes businesses by owners donating items (Big Also, Finatics..etc) personal breeders of fish but their contact info on bags to inform buyers but also promote themselves as breeders. (Potential sales).

I'm unsure why the salty guys are not more active in these events and don't belong to the clubs. Freshwater is almost always a gateway hobby into the saltwater hobby.

In the past clubs used to have people setup tables and sell their products for a small fee. (Books, equipment, food). Maybe frag tables ?


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

The show and auction is coming up fast. Hope to see everyone there.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

OK I know I SHOULD know this but I don't so maybe someone can enlighten
me. Are shrimps classified as live bearers or egg layers? I want to put some in the Family class and don't know which one they go in.

As shrimps carry eggs and then flip the live babies off I just don't know.


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

Shrimp go in Invertebrates/Aquatic Animals Class.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I want to show them in the Family class...mum, dad, and babies.
or is that only for fish.


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

Sorry but the family class is only for fish.


----------



## Dutchland (Jan 9, 2012)

What are people bringing for the auction?


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

Scotmando said:


> Here's a great example of Acrylic boxes used for housing fish for a Show.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great photos of the SOKS Killie show 

Scott, you will have to take some photos of the a Hamilton Show and Auction since I can not make it, I have to work


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

zenins said:


> Great photos of the SOKS Killie show
> 
> Scott, you will have to take some photos of the a Hamilton Show and Auction since I can not make it, I have to work


I will. 
I just got a new 100mm Macro lens & a 600EX-RT Flash for my Canon 60D.

Sorry you can't make it. I'll miss you.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Auction tomorrow, will they have enough chili dogs?


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

They usually do. But don't wait too long for lunch as they are everyone's favourite.


----------



## catinthehat (May 6, 2013)

So how was the auction and what did everyone get? What about the fish show ? What fish won best of show ?


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

The auction was packed. Never enough chairs, but tons of stuff. I picked up some micro worms, green dragon beta, a 24w uv sterilizer and two pairs of mollies.

There was a great selection of stuff. They had about 6 pairs of juvenile discus around two months old. Tons of Plecos, bunches of angels. Killis 

Cichlids everywhere. You name it they had it. From plants to food and all types of equipment.


They has some rare wild type betas that some lady bought every bag.


----------



## Bigdaddyo (Jan 23, 2010)

catinthehat said:


> So how was the auction and what did everyone get? What about the fish show ? What fish won best of show ?


The show was good. Lots of beautiful fish. There were nearly 100 entries from 14 people. I'm sure everyone would like to see more entries. Best in show was a peruvian altum, I believe. I don't know if I should mention names but one participant won best live bearer, best egg later and people's choice. My little guy was very happy to sweep the junior class and I won 6 prizes with 7 entries.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

The best of show Angel was a tank raised Silver Angel that I have raised from a spawn that I had about 18 months ago, he has not learned to parent raise as of yet but I will keep trying.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

that Angel deserved the awards...gorgeous! Kudos to you for raising such a beauty.

I entered 10 and won 7 of them. Won 1st and 3rd in Bettas, 1st,2nd,3rd in 
Invertebrates (2 shrimps, 1 blue cray) and 2nd in AOV livebeares with my
daughter's Cobra Endler male.

Now for the CAOAC show/auction...can't wait.


----------



## Bigdaddyo (Jan 23, 2010)

bob123 said:


> The best of show Angel was a tank raised Silver Angel that I have raised from a spawn that I had about 18 months ago, he has not learned to parent raise as of yet but I will keep trying.


Thanks for the correction Bob. Where did you get your container that you used for your family entry?


----------



## Jelly (Feb 28, 2012)

The show was really busy mid day this year. I could only come for a couple of hour (between 1-3) and it was a packed house when I showed up. 

What time did everything wrap up?


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Bigdaddyo, I didn't have an entry in the family class, that must have been Bob Wright.


----------



## catinthehat (May 6, 2013)

Anyone take pictures of the auction ?


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Have you looked at Hamilton's Facebook page?


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

Bigdaddyo said:


> The show was good. Lots of beautiful fish. There were nearly 100 entries from 14 people. I'm sure everyone would like to see more entries.


Well, if I did not have to work that Saturday, I would have brought my usual 12-16 fish ( depending on how co-operative they are at 5:30 am  )

I love the shows because you get to see adult versions of fish that you normally see as fry or juveniles in the auction 

Also, having cash prizes makes it easier to bid on items in the auction


----------

